# Best haunted house attractions in central North Carolina, both for and non-profit?



## mikeerdas

What are peoples' favorite haunted house attractions in central North Carolina and why? e.g. name some specifics about why the attractive is a favorite of yours. I've been doing a yard haunt each season for the past few years. But since I've been living in North Carolina (over a decade now) I've never been to a haunted attraction here. My favorite growing up as a kid was at the Topsfield Fair in Massachusetts. I think it was run by the Jaycees or some other non-profit. They always did a great job.

Haunted Hayrides and Haunted Woods seem to be popular here. But I'm not interested in those. My preference is for classic haunted houses with cool effects, but nothing really gory or too intense. Also don't like actors getting too close to you. Although I remember being in a polka dot / strobe room once with an polka-dotted costumed actor moving between strobe flashes and that was *really* cool.


----------



## HalloScream

I live in NC. I've been going to Woods of Terror in Greensboro and Spookywoods in Archdale (between Greensboro and High Point) for the past few years. Both to me have a tremendous amount of creativity and scares. I like to go an attraction that will take at least 45 minutes to go through, attention to detail, great themes, and one that takes alot of work and effort to put together. I hate the small ones that get thrown together in 2 weeks and only take like 15 minutes to get through. Even though they may be cheaper, they are just not worth it to me.


----------



## mikeerdas

HalloScream said:


> I live in NC. I've been going to Woods of Terror in Greensboro and Spookywoods in Archdale (between Greensboro and High Point) for the past few years. Both to me have a tremendous amount of creativity and scares. I like to go an attraction that will take at least 45 minutes to go through, attention to detail, great themes, and one that takes alot of work and effort to put together. I hate the small ones that get thrown together in 2 weeks and only take like 15 minutes to get through. Even though they may be cheaper, they are just not worth it to me.


Thanks HalloScream. I understand, but I don't mind the smaller attractions. Do the attractions you mentioned also have haunted houses? Or is almost everything outdoors? Hoping to find something in the Triangle area rather than the Triad.


----------



## HalloScream

Both of the ones I mentioned do have indoor haunted houses. The only that I know of in the triangle area is the Raleigh Jay Cees haunted house, Frightmare, and Fear Farm in Clayton.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I don't know of any indoor haunts in my area. Years ago, some of the local fire stations would make a fairly decent haunted house to walk through, but I don't see those any more.

I've heard a lot of good things about Spookywoods, but I haven't been to it....YET!


----------



## Muffy

Hahahahah....Dave what about me? Ya can walk through in 15 minutes but it takes longer than 2 weeks to get it all up and guess what>>>>>>>>It's Free!!lol I'm in the middle 8 miles south of Lexington! So if ya are drivin' to one of the big attractions stop in & say Hi!


----------



## SheerTerrorHaunt

HalloScream said:


> I live in NC. I've been going to Woods of Terror in Greensboro and Spookywoods in Archdale (between Greensboro and High Point) for the past few years. Both to me have a tremendous amount of creativity and scares. I like to go an attraction that will take at least 45 minutes to go through, attention to detail, great themes, and one that takes alot of work and effort to put together. I hate the small ones that get thrown together in 2 weeks and only take like 15 minutes to get through. Even though they may be cheaper, they are just not worth it to me.


^I agree. Especially when they cost as much as quality haunted attractions. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## mikeerdas

HalloScream said:


> Both of the ones I mentioned do have indoor haunted houses. The only that I know of in the triangle area is the Raleigh Jay Cees haunted house, Frightmare, and Fear Farm in Clayton.


Thanks HalloScream. Is there anywhere online people post honest reviews of these haunts? I hesitate to believe any old cherry picked customer testimonials from official haunt sites. When things get up and running, would love to hear about some of the effects I would see if I were to visit any in the triangle area. My wife loves our yard haunt but is definitely not a big fan of haunted attractions. So I'm unlikely to drive very far, e.g. out to Greensboro or further west, to visit an attraction. Unless it's absolutely mind-blowing incredible. But again, would love to read reviews. I'm a big fan of clever, atmospheric effects. But not gore-based fright with actors startling you and chasing you. Prefer things to be a bit more low key and creative than blood 'n guts affairs. Would love it if some of these places incorporated Fun House type effects and scenes. I really miss Fun Houses growing up as a kid. Don't see many of those left, I guess due to liability.


----------



## mikeerdas

Also wondering if there are any non-profit haunted houses in the Triangle area I could volunteer with. Not sure what I'd do, exactly. But it might be fun and I'd definitely learn something.


----------



## witchymom

mikeerdas said:


> Also wondering if there are any non-profit haunted houses in the Triangle area I could volunteer with. Not sure what I'd do, exactly. But it might be fun and I'd definitely learn something.


its not non profit (i dont think) but theres a BRAND NEW one in youngsville (about 30 minutes north of raleigh, and literally 3 minutes from my house called... haunted forest at panic point. 

i have high hopes for it - i drive by it every day and theyve been working on it all summer long so im REALLY hoping its gonna be good!!!!! my bestie and i are going to go sometime next month (our kids are chicken *&^%) LOLOL


----------



## mikeerdas

witchymom said:


> its not non profit (i dont think) but theres a BRAND NEW one in youngsville (about 30 minutes north of raleigh, and literally 3 minutes from my house called... haunted forest at panic point.
> 
> i have high hopes for it - i drive by it every day and theyve been working on it all summer long so im REALLY hoping its gonna be good!!!!! my bestie and i are going to go sometime next month (our kids are chicken *&^%) LOLOL


Thanks WitchyMom. Please let us know how you like it when you get a chance to see it. I'd be interested in any Haunted House attractions on site. I'm just not interested in the forest / outdoors stuff. At these kinds of places mentioned, can you purchase admission to *just* a haunted house, e.g. purchase ala carte? Or do you have to pay one large admission fee to get in?

I'm perfectly cool visiting smaller attractions. Love to see a variety of effects and how people have chosen to implement particular effects. The forums are great, but there's really no substitute for experiencing effects "in situ" (on site and in person).


----------



## HalloScream

^ Fear Farm in Clayton is "ala carte" pricing. The others I've been to, Spookywoods and Woods of Terror, are not; you pay 1 price for everything.


----------



## witchymom

panic point in youngsville is a la carte pricing too, i believe.


----------



## mikeerdas

Thanks WitchyMom and HalloScream.


----------



## mikeerdas

Any updates? Haven't been to any haunted attractions yet but I imagine several must be open by now.


----------



## mikeerdas

Ping. Are any of these open yet and has anyone visited? What are your thoughts on this year's offerings?


----------



## funhousewizard

nice to see were my nc peeps are


----------



## mikeerdas

Wondering what's shaping up for central North Carolina haunted attractions this year. One of these days I'd like to volunteer for a non-profit haunted attraction. Or help found a new one for a good cause.


----------



## mikeerdas

Bump. Being in the Buckle of the Bible Belt, I suspect there are more church-affiliated "Hell Houses" (truly gross if you ask me) than secular Haunted Attractions. One of these days I'll move to a move haunter-friendly location.


----------



## Badger

Hacker House in Pilot Mountain is one of the best indoor haunt in the state, (since that was one of the criteria). I would put it up against any big haunt in the Midwest.

http://www.hackerhouse.com/

Also, there a haunt forum for NC haunters to discuss all haunted things in NC/SC/Va. http://www.nchaunts.com/forum/index.php


----------



## mikeerdas

Badger said:


> Hacker House in Pilot Mountain is one of the best indoor haunt in the state, (since that was one of the criteria). I would put it up against any big haunt in the Midwest.
> 
> http://www.hackerhouse.com/
> 
> Also, there a haunt forum for NC haunters to discuss all haunted things in NC/SC/Va. http://www.nchaunts.com/forum/index.php


Thanks Badger.


----------



## cinemafreak

I know this is an old thread, but I'm a triangle Haunter and always on the lookout. I found SpookyWoods a little disappointing this year. It was tremendous 3 years ago.
I wanted to try a new haunt this year and went to Darkside Estates. I frankly impressed with what they did with less resources than the big pro haunt.


----------

